# Which bolt-action rife is the best?



## Ak.abdale (24 Mar 2008)

I am getting my long rifle licence this summer and I am wondering which bolt-action rifle is the best for the price in your opinion?


----------



## Mike Baker (24 Mar 2008)

Depends. Have you ever shot before? 'Cause if not, best go for a cheap-o .22, because it will be good for you to learn on, and the ammo is cheap.

But, if you want something more powerful, a .308 can take care of that 


Baker


----------



## Ak.abdale (24 Mar 2008)

I was looking at the Remington 770. I found the 710 in Canada, but do they sell the 770 here too? 
Mike Baker: No I haven't shot before only pellet guns, but that doesn't count.


----------



## 1feral1 (25 Mar 2008)

Personally for a high powered rifle I have two I think are excellent.

The original German Kar 98 K (Karabiner Mod 98 Kurz) (1934-45), in original 7.92mm, full milspec, and the No1 Mk III/Mk III* and No4 Mk1* .303 rifles again in full military configuration.

For .22 calibre bolt action, the old traditional Cooey bolt action rifle which takes all short, long and long rifle ammo.

Oh, and pellet guns do count, so don't sell yourself short.


Wes


----------



## Ak.abdale (25 Mar 2008)

Thank you for the help. I have one more question. I'm 15 so I know I can't buy the rifle myself , but is it possible for my mom to go in there and get it?


----------



## Fishbone Jones (25 Mar 2008)

Ak.abdale said:
			
		

> Thank you for the help. I have one more question. I'm 15 so I know I can't buy the rifle myself , but is it possible for my mom to go in there and get it?



Not unless she has a PAL.


----------



## Ak.abdale (25 Mar 2008)

What is a PAL?


----------



## Fishbone Jones (25 Mar 2008)

Ak.abdale said:
			
		

> What is a PAL?



Possession Acquisition License. You need one to buy or possess a long firearm (most rifles and shotguns). 

I just realized you're a true neophyte to this stuff. If your that unawares of what is required you should go here http://www.cfc-cafc.gc.ca/online-en_ligne/form-assistance/default_e.asp and read everything. There's way too much for any of us to answer here for you. Go to that site and read it all. Then go get your courses and testing, apply for your permits and then worry about what kind of gun you want.....after you've done all the rest.


----------



## Ak.abdale (25 Mar 2008)

Thank you for the help


----------



## Fishbone Jones (25 Mar 2008)

Ak.abdale said:
			
		

> Thank you for the help



Your welcome. A better site than this, for your questions on firearms, courses and legalities, would be CanadianGunNutz. Just about anything you could want to know about Canadian firearms law, shooting and firearms can be found there.

Good luck. Hope to see you as a new practicing gunnutz ;D


----------



## TCBF (25 Mar 2008)

- Remington Model Seven Youth in .260 Remington.

- Stevens Model 200 in 7mm/08 Remington.


----------



## ProPatria031 (25 Mar 2008)

- .308 Remington 700 is very nice. also comes in .223 if your worried about the recoil for a starter gun for hunting :sniper:

- .22 is really good for you to get used to you breathing and trigger control, and you cant  beat the price.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (25 Mar 2008)

AK Abdale the problem with asking a question "Which xxxxxx is best?" is everyone has an opinion on whats best based on personal experience to watching something used in a video game. In your case, until you yourself actually handle a bolt action rifle and make your own decision, then all these answers while honest for the individual might not be the item you are looking for.


----------



## Ak.abdale (25 Mar 2008)

Yes I understand that people will give their own opinions, I was just looking for some input so I could check out some rifle's and make my decision.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (25 Mar 2008)

Maybe a more suitable title would have been "Which bolt action do you prefer and why" See the difference?


----------



## TCBF (25 Mar 2008)

Ex-Dragoon said:
			
		

> Maybe a more suitable title would have been "Which bolt action do you prefer and why" See the difference?



- Remington Model Seven Youth in .260 Remington: A nice, light proven design available in several short-action calibres.  .260 Rem is the 'formalized' result of the 6.5/308 wildcats.  Basically, a 7.62/308 cart case necked down to 6.5mm.  Kind of a 6.5X55 Swedish in a short action case (51mm).  And we know how many moose  and reindeer 6.5X55 have taken over the years.  Light enough to plink/varmint with, big enough for deer, etc.

- Stevens Model 200 in 7mm/08 Remington: Too bad the Savage 200 isn't avail in .260 Rem or I would have recommended it in that calibre.  The Savage 200 is about the best value in a commercial center fire rifle available today, IMO.

- Note the variants of the T65E3 cartridge case.
1952: .308 Winchester
1954: 7.62mm X 51mm NATO
Since then:
.243 Winchester
.358 Winchester
7mm/08
6.5/08 (.260 Rem.)


----------



## Ak.abdale (25 Mar 2008)

Ex-Dragoon: Thank you for the input. I see the error of my ways in the naming of the title and I'm sorry if that last post seemed rude or arrogant.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (25 Mar 2008)

Ak.abdale said:
			
		

> Ex-Dragoon: Thank you for the input. I see the error of my ways in the naming of the title and I'm sorry if that last post seemed rude or arrogant.



Never got that impression at all, so all is good.


----------



## Nyles (26 Mar 2008)

I think it really depends on what you want it for. I won't comment on a hunting rifle, as I'm a military gun collector, not a hunter. If  you don't have alot of experience I would definately suggest starting with a .22, you might want to look at a Ruger 10/22 as there's so many accessories available for it. If you decide you want a cheap plinker, you might want to look at a Mosin-Nagant M91/30, they're very easy to find and fun to shoot, plus they have alot of history to them - be warned though, depending on where you live ammo supply can be intermittent at best.


----------



## Ak.abdale (26 Mar 2008)

Nyles: Thank you for the suggestion. Do army surplus stores sell military rifle's, or would just any big gun shop?


----------



## ghyslyn (26 Mar 2008)

from experience I've had alot of fun with a mosin-nagant, it looks great, feels great and is just overall pleasing to own.

search into it for more details as there are many different variations


----------



## TCBF (26 Mar 2008)

- Plus, the Mosin-Nagant fires 7.62mm X 54 Russian, an old cartridge (1891 - two years younger than .303 British) that is probably the worlds most popular machine gun cartridge today.  Conclusion: MilSurp ball amunition will be around for a while yet. Most beautiful finish I have ever seen on a MilSurp rifle was on an 7.62 X 54 M44 Carbine made at Factory 11 in Poland in 1944.  Blonde stocked, and a blueing you could shave in.


----------



## Ak.abdale (26 Mar 2008)

Yeah it looks like a solid rifle and it must be easy to use ,the Russians had no problem with it. ;D


----------



## Ak.abdale (26 Mar 2008)

One more question. Can you mount a scope on a rifle like the Mosin-Nagant?


----------



## Mike Baker (26 Mar 2008)

Ak.abdale said:
			
		

> One more question. Can you mount a scope on a rifle like the Mosin-Nagant?


Yes.


----------



## Ak.abdale (26 Mar 2008)

Thank you


----------



## Nyles (26 Mar 2008)

Actually, depending on where you are the 7.62 x 54mm is starting to dry up - I used to get the 15 round brown paper packets of Hungarian MG ball all the time, but I haven't seen it in a couple years except at gun shows. Course, Winnipeg sucks for gun shops.

I do enjoy the variations of Mosin-Nagant, as I said I'm a collector and one of my main focuses is on Finnish Mosins. I have a Russian M91/30, a Romanian-issued Polish M44, an Finn M/91, M/24, M/27 and M/39. I'll post pictures later.

As far as mounting a scope on a Mosin, you can, provided you have one of the later round receiver models, it doesn't work too well with the hexagonal receivers on M91s and early M91/30s. I don't have any personal experience, because I like them original, but from what I hear your best bet is probably a no-gunsmithing mount that replaces the rear sight leaf, or a reproduction of a PU sniper mount.


----------



## Ak.abdale (26 Mar 2008)

I will haveto call the local gun shop down the road and ask if they carry the 7.62. What does the x54 mean?


----------



## Fishbone Jones (26 Mar 2008)

Ak.abdale said:
			
		

> I will haveto call the local gun shop down the road and ask if they carry the 7.62. What does the x54 mean?



A.a,

You got the link to CanadianGunNutz, use it. I know your interested, and that's good, but if you go there and read a lot, I'll bet every question you have will already have been answered. 

You won't have to wait. Try it.


----------



## Ak.abdale (26 Mar 2008)

Ok ok I'm going.


----------

